# Is it true?



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I heard a friend's friend who went to Canada on a visitor visa and was interviewed on her first week of stay and hired on her second week. Is this possible? Can her visitor visa be reclassified to a Permanent Resident Visa? Can she apply for a work permit under visitor visa status? Or, she needs to go out of the country? 

Thanks ain advance. :ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> I heard a friend's friend who went to Canada on a visitor visa and was interviewed on her first week of stay and hired on her second week. Is this possible? Can her visitor visa be reclassified to a Permanent Resident Visa? Can she apply for a work permit under visitor visa status? Or, she needs to go out of the country?
> 
> Thanks ain advance. :ranger:


What do you mean by "visitor's visa"? If she has a BUNAC *working* visa then yes she can be hired. This visa is good for one year during which time, if she's working, she can apply for a more permanent status.
If she is merely a visitor (no visa required) then NO, she cannot work as she has no status in Canada other than being on vacation.


----------

